# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Scaphiophryne marmorata

## Mark

Has anybody kept/bred these. I have found some for sale and am thinking about getting some.

----------


## Terry

I have some experience with Scaphiophryne madagascariensis. These frogs are part of a group of narrow-mouth frogs from Madagascar. They are also known as Madagascar Rain Frogs or Madagascar Burrowing Frogs. Frogs in this group are mostly fossorial (living underground) and not very exciting. On the positive side, they are quite hardy in captivity and long-lived. 

Scaphiophryne marmorata are becoming more popular in the pet trade. Despite their shyness, they have been known to come above ground and climb on low limbs, make sure you provide some strong plants. The term for animals living in low vegetation is called scansorial. 

You should be able to place 5 in a 15 gallon plastic tub without any difficulty. They are not particularly messy frogs so a extensive filtration system will not be necessary. Just keep the water clean and fresh. The substrate cleaned about every 2 weeks. An easy to care for tank should have 3 inches of gravel topped with a thick layer of moss (misted daily). Use a clay bowl about 2 inches (5cm) thick for water. Lighting must be subdued, standard room lighting should be sufficient. If you want to add a low wattage lamp, keep it on a 12/12 hour cycle. Room temperature should be enough to keep the frogs healthy. They seem to be tolerant of a wide range of temperatures from 66-82 F (19-28 C). Good luck with your frogs! I wouldn't mind having some myself  :Smile:

----------


## StephenLS

I've got a group of four at the moment.  They're relatively active on a nite and often come out fro food during the day. I feed mine and size 1-2 xrickets and they absolutely love fruitflies!

I keep mine at 25c with a drop to 20c at night. They have full lighting and a planted tank.  I am planning to cycle them and try breeding but first I have to get through my fire frogs, chubby frogs, tomato frogs, sedge frogs and red spotted toads...so may take some time!

ta

Steve

----------


## Terry

S. marmorata is alot more active than S. madagascariensis. I worked with this genus at the zoo, they are breeding a variety of Madagascar frogs for their new exhibit. The only time I actually saw them is when I took apart the tub to  clean it. At first, I thought they were kidding me when they said there were frogs in the tub  :Smile:

----------

